

13 Ways To Get To $10 Million In Revenues - citizenkeys
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/10/teardown-13-ways-10-million-revenues/

======
citizenkeys
This article was a two-parter. Part 2 is over here:
[http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/12/tc-
teardown-13-ways-10-mill...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/12/tc-
teardown-13-ways-10-million-part-ii/)

